
How WD-40 created a learning-obsessed culture? - perseusprime11
https://hbr.org/2016/09/how-wd-40-created-a-learning-obsessed-company-culture?
======
perseusprime11
It will be cool if someone from WD-40 chimes in here with more details on
their culture.

